
Wazo Platform: build carrier-grade programmable IP communication infrastructures - FredL
http://www.wazo-platform.org/blog/wazo-platform-1913
======
onesmallcoin
Hi, I was wondering if anyone could answer a couple of questions how this
application interfaces with CPEs and how it compares to existing tools
(TR-064/TR-069). So I understand messages are passed over http

1\. how does the cpe then know where to get and set the relevant configuration
data? Is this done automaticly or do I have to write additional code to
interface with the specific device implementation from here? (how posix
compatible is this?)

2\. How does this library scale? How many devices are you able to concurrently
manage and how beefy of a machine\internet connection does it require?

Looks like a cool project I'm currently writing my own TR-064\TR-069 libary
with plans on an ACS in python. I'll have to have a bit more of a read but
some more flowcharts would be awesome, I love flowcharts for big picture stuff
like this.

~~~
mathias44
Hi, The phone provisionning is not done using TR-06x as it is not relevant for
these endpoints. We use https based provisionning to be closest to vendor
specifications. Documentation is here : [http://www.wazo-
platform.org/documentation/overview/provisio...](http://www.wazo-
platform.org/documentation/overview/provisioning.html)

Regarding your 1st question : you can pass the provisionning server throw DHCP
(it is explained on the doc link)

Regarding your second question : as the process is to deliver a flat file to a
phone, it scales easily.

------
ignoramous
Does Wazo compete with 2600hz's Kazoo [0] / Telestax's RestComm [1] or with
OpenCORD [2] implementations? If not, I'm having trouble understanding what it
really is... Can someone pls explain?

[0] [https://github.com/2600hz/kazoo](https://github.com/2600hz/kazoo)

[1] [https://github.com/RestComm](https://github.com/RestComm)

[2] [https://opencord.org](https://opencord.org)

~~~
taf2
This looks more like open source twilio or plivo... Plivo originally being the
open source twilio... of course this looks pretty early and I could not tell
from [http://www.wazo-
platform.org/documentation/overview/webhook....](http://www.wazo-
platform.org/documentation/overview/webhook.html) whether it supports xml tags
like twilio / Plivo

But I was able to find 404 links which leaves me feeling this isn’t ready for
prime time... regardless of being based on sound tech

~~~
mathias44
Hi, Could you report the 404 links you had ? Thanks Mathias

~~~
taf2
“ The REST API for wazo-webhookd is available here”

Here is 404.

~~~
quintana
Hello, thank you for the feedback. The good page is [http://www.wazo-
platform.org/documentation/api/webhook.html](http://www.wazo-
platform.org/documentation/api/webhook.html). Wrong link on our generator.

------
Hayku
Hi, I'm new and I'm installing and testing the Wazo Platform UC use case,
based on:

[http://www.wazo-platform.org/install](http://www.wazo-platform.org/install)

But I get a couple of errors.

where is the best place to search for help?

